# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  keberadaan KOI"S

## Monggalana

Pada saat kontes koi di kopo dan di mgk apa forum KOI'S buka stand  disana?
saya mau masuk keanggotaan, lgsg berkenalan sm pengurusnya kl bisa   ::

----------


## menkar

lsg ke hangar teras b27 aja om

----------


## ronny

> lsg ke hangar teras b27 aja om


tempat siapa ya?

----------


## menkar

yang bsangkutan kemana yah??? biasa nya suka nongholl?? siboek kaleee??

hurup depanya R or S yah?? heiheeh

----------


## h3ln1k

> yang bsangkutan kemana yah??? biasa nya suka nongholl?? siboek kaleee??
> 
> hurup depanya R or S yah?? heiheeh


  ::   ::   dua duanya bos tuh tadi pagi kluar kok di chat forum biasa nagih2   ::

----------


## Monggalana

wakakakka... dmn tuh?

----------


## showa

jadi gue dibilang tukang tagih nih................?

terima kasih, dapat julukan baru nih sepertinya.

----------


## h3ln1k

ampuunnn om rudy   ::

----------


## Monggalana

ok.. jd ntar di MGK ke hanggar B27 aja d..

----------


## h3ln1k

tull om komplit dah perguruan disana   ::

----------


## fauzy mahri

Om Rudy, thanks ya atas surogoi (kalau nggak salah nulis nih) dan chagoi-nya, mudah2an sehat dan jadi ikan jumbo.
Lagi seneng piara koi kecil2 tapi dengan postur dan skin yg bagus.
Beberapa koi yg saya beli dgn ukuran 10-15 cm sekarang sudah berukuran > 40 cm (+/- 1 tahun).

Oh ya om, terima kasih juga majalahnya ya, duitnya lupa transfer hari ini (besok pasti dech.....).

Cheerrrssss  ::

----------


## showa

hahahahahaha



selamat datang om Fauzi, akhirnya dapat berkenalan juga kita akhirnya.
sarana kontes memang merupakan ajang sana semua para pecinta ikan koi dimana saja berada.

----------

